# **ENDED** Take a guess...



## gman2431 (Apr 25, 2018)

So heres some quick rules... Only guess once per person, if no one gets it, I will add a hint then you can guess again. You will get a nice pen blank outta it at the least but will have to be patient with me cutting it up... If it yields good I might send ya two blanks... I'll pay shipping if it's in CONUS, you pay difference if elsewhere. 

Soooo? What is it? Looks curly possibly?


----------



## Sprung (Apr 25, 2018)

Fordite/collection of paint or epoxy buildup?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 25, 2018)

Sprung said:


> Fordite/collection of paint or epoxy buildup?



6 minutes is all this took?!?! 

Matt youre on it!!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Sprung (Apr 25, 2018)

Woo, that's a nice looking slab! You don't find pieces like that hardly anymore!

Thank you, Cody! The shiny ripples on the surface of your pic reminded me of similar ones on the one piece of Fordite I have had. (Well, still have - I've been hanging onto it for a while now, waiting for just the right pen to put it on.)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 25, 2018)

This isnt from Detroit but somewhere else cool I cant say. Lets just say there's some boats involved and the government...

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 25, 2018)

gman2431 said:


> This isnt from Detroit but somewhere else cool I cant say. Lets just say there's some boats involved and the government...



Government-Boats- Be careful- Might have lead

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 25, 2018)

Yea I was just going to say that, the red layers sure look like "red-lead" at least that's what they used to call it, painted my share of it in my early navy days, basically a rust inhibiting primer... Navy gets a pass on using lead based paint..... very cool looking stuff though.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 25, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> Government-Boats- Be careful- Might have lead



I wouldn't touch any paint with tools without a respirator... Especially the "good" paint .

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 25, 2018)

gman2431 said:


> I wouldn't touch any paint with tools without a respirator... Especially the "good" paint .


We were just concerned you might eat some

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Sprung (Apr 25, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> We were just concerned you might eat some



Hey, he's not @Tclem !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Arn213 (Apr 25, 2018)

Death by chocolate brownie and I’ll have some cold milk with that please

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Apr 25, 2018)

Chocolate cake


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 25, 2018)

Tclem said:


> Chocolate cake



Shouldn't you be figuring out your chucks right now?


----------



## Tclem (Apr 25, 2018)

gman2431 said:


> Shouldn't you be figuring out your chucks right now?


Yeah for real. All the tools I have and I can’t remember what I have. Now back to that cake

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (May 14, 2018)

@gman2431 - Cody, the package arrived today. Thank you very much! I have in mind what pen or pens I plan to make with it and will definitely share pics when I work with it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

